# Manual for Husky HFR2190 Nailer



## insaneirish (Jul 29, 2011)

Eugbug said:


> Does anyone know where I can download a manual for a Husky HFR2190 framing nailer? Is the Husky brand owned by Campbell Hausfeld?


Try http://hi.atgimg.com/pdf/6821/pfr2190-manual.pdf. This is a manual for the Freeman nailer of basically the same part number. In researching the Freeman nailers, I found a lot of people say Freeman makes Husky.


----------



## Eugbug (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try that link!


----------

